# Fuji SL-1



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I wanted to buy it for it's lightweight and cheap. I already own the team and love it and just wanted a lighter frame. After reading about it I have learned it's a super stiff frame and ride and not recommended for long comfortable rides. I just thought all carbon frames were comfortable. I even read that the Fuji team only uses it for uphill stages in races. Is this true?


----------



## skaboo (Apr 24, 2008)

I ride it for crits and road races, it rides great. Comfort depends on a lot of factors including your body's conditioning, position on the bike (Stem, handle bars, seat hight...), the wheels, the frame specs and the frame materials to name a few. I've had the Fuji Team Issue as well and don't think the SL-1 is any less comfortable.


----------

